# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  7bet casino - лучшее онлайн казино для игроков из Литвы

## acontinent

Не только жители Вильнюса, но и других городов Литвы знают о существовании казино. Уже 20 лет как в Литве действует закон, согласно которому все азартные клубы обязаны работать легально. Первые интернет казино появились в стране в 2016 году.


В Литве есть много знаменитых наземных казино. На территории страны функционирует больше 80 заведений. По закону онлайн казино тоже разрешено функционировать, если оно сотрудничает с действующим оператором наземного клуба.


*Знаменитые литовские онлайн казино и их игры*


Номером один в списке популярных онлайн казино в Литве является 7bet casino. Ресурс предлагает такие азартные игры:
- Слоты;
- Настольных игры;
- Ставки на спорт;
- Игры с живым дилером;


Он-лайн казино [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] доступно не только игрокам из Литвы, но и игрокам из других стран мира. Это онлайн казино имеет отличную репутацию, дает игрокам все необходимые гарантии, а также является самым посещаемым в Литве заведением. Вот список самых популярных литовских онлайн казино:
- Top Sport
- 7bet
- Uniclub
- Betsafe
- OlyBet
- Optibet


Исходя из рейтинга онлайн казино 7bet casino, сейчас в Литве наиболее популярны вот эти игры:
- Wild Blood 2
- Whisker Jones
- Lucky Neko Gigablox
- Christmas Tree
- Ticket to the Stars
- Fa Cai Shen Deluxe
- Legend of the White Snake Lady
- Giza Infinity Reels
- Mega Glam Life
- Tales of Dr. Dolittle


*Рейтинг самых лучших и надежных литовских интернет казино*


На вебсайте https://casinoonline.lt/ вы сможете найти рейтинг самых лучших литовских интернет казино. Еще тут есть вся информация обо всем, что связано с азартными развлечениями в Литве. Новички, которые опасаются играть в интернет казино на деньги, могут играть бесплатно в лицензионные слоты.

----------

